# How often do you handle your hedgie?



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys! I was wondering how often other people handle their hedgehogs. I always wonder if I handle Opus enough or even too much! I hang out with him almost every day for an hour or two. He usually just splats on my lap while I read a book or watch tv. 

What do you do with your hedgie and for how long?!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Mon-Thurs I don't get home until after 8 and by the time I'm done dinner and clean up, each of my hedgies only get about 20 mins a night with me. But Fri I have to day off so I let Quinn sleep on me and hour and then Sasha for about 30 mins (only because I know he's not sleeping because he's not comfortable with me yet and I want to make sure he gets his rest). And on the weekends they get more play time outside of the cage (sepereate time ofcourse). However, things come up or I have more time so this schedule can change. The time spent with them can be zero hours in a day to a couple of hours. But we do try for everyday!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Every morning when I clean their cages, they each get a little lovin. But at night, about 30 minutes to 1 hour each with either Hedgie Daddy or myself, or both.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I always try for at least an hour of cuddle time. Recently, I've been taking her out an hour or two before she's due to wake up and let her sleep on my lap while I'm studying/hw-ing because I need to get to bed by midnight for school the next day. When I don't have to get up early, I try to take her out around 11-12ish for a nap between runs :lol: . She takes a break and nap anyways in her cage, so I thought I'd take that time to let her chill with me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a bit under average here so far. I at least handle Lily every night for a few minutes, to check her over, say hi and get some kisses, and give her her medi-bugs. But I sometimes go for several days without actually having her out for a cuddle time. She does fine with this though, and it doesn't seem to have much of an effect on her overall cuddliness with me. I do get her out for cuddle time at least once a week, and then it lasts at least an hour, sometimes two.


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

It's best to handle the hogs daily to keep them tame. I get mine out for 30 mins cuddle in the day then an hr each on a night.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

As a full time student and a part-time worker, I don't always have the time to handle Kashi everyday... But I try my best to handle him. On days when I can't really handle him, I will still feed him mealies using my chopsticks and give him a quick cuddle and stroke before I put him back.

When I have the time, though, I will have him out for 1-2 hours per night


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not working, so enjoy the luxury of having Sumo out with me for the better part of the day.

I wake him at 11 or so to weigh him and counsel him on eating his veggies, too. Then he usually sleeps on me while I read and will later meander on his own to a spot on the couch and pretty much stays there until I move him. At 9pm or so, I wake him up to cuddle him for an hour before taking him to his home to hunt crickets!

Our place (one bedroom apartment) is hedgie-proofed, as much as we can anyway, so if he DID decide to go exploring on his own, he'd be safe. If he seems antsy and can't settle down, I take this as a sign he wants to go back into his home.

I used to do much the same with Snarf and every morning I ouwld put him on the floor and let him decide where he wanted to sleep. It was so awesome to see him wander around the livingroom...then the bedroom...then back into the livingroom before finally settling on the bed. He would scurry around looking for a way up. I would put his hedgie bag down and tap it - he knew this meant 'come stand here...this is your elevator'.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I spend at least half an hour a day doing something will Milly outside of her cage. I have an odd 3rd shift work schedule, so every night is different. On nights that I work I will get her out, let her crawl around on me, feed her a couple mealworms, try a new treat once in a while, and cuddle for 10 or 15 minutes. Some days, if I'm awake and happen to hear her moving around in her cage, I'll take her out for an hour cuddle session while I'm on the computer or relaxing when I get home from work. On nights that I don't work, she gets her treats, then I let her explore for a while, and when she gets tired I lay down and she sleeps on my stomach for an hour or three. :lol: 

I really just go buy how Milly acts. She is a grouchy hedgehog. If I notice that it's a particularly cranky day for her and she's thoroughly not enjoying my company, I'll spend half an hour or so with her. If she's curious and happy, it's much longer.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Most days I have Norman out of his pen from 4:30pm - 11:00pm (or until he gets really fidgety and wants his water bottle). Most of that time he's snuggled up in a shirt in my lap while I work on something or watch a movie. The rest he's wrapped up in the shirt and plopped on the couch. If I'm limited on time for an evening, I try to have him out for at least an hour where he's snuggled up in my lap. I usually have him with me for 10 minutes in bed in the morning - hit the snooze button, grab the hedgie, go back to bed for 10 minutes and let the little monster snuggle and/or explore the sheets as he likes.


----------

